# Download Dubai's traffic cam videos



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

I have made some traffic videos by combining Dubai Municipality's webcam pictures, I hope that you'll like these 

Notice that the time isn't steady because sometimes the time between pictures can vary from 30min to longer than 1min, but nevertheless you get general idea about traffic in Dubai.











Location: Port Rashid
Time span: october 16th 1:50 - october 17th 1:50

Download: 
High quality version 12MB, requires divx codec.











Location: Hayatt Regency Junction
Time span: october 16th 1:50 - october 17th 1:50

Download: 
High quality version 10MB, requires divx codec.
Low quality version 4MB, MPG format











Location: Falcon Junction
Time span: october 16th 1:50 - october 17th 1:50

Download: 
High quality version 10MB, requires divx codec.
Low quality version 4MB, MPG format


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

nice idea
will download them now


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

it's amazing to see how fast the day will turn into night, it take like 15-20minutes, something that doesn't happen here in Finland


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

:lol:

great work 

this reminds of the hell i have to go through direction shindagah tunnel :rant: :lol:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

btw: the cam located at hyatt regency junction is right above our window 
very interesting to see the traffic from up there
would be nice if you could make a movie about this cam next
would remind me of my second home, exactly the same view 
and my dads just sleeping 10m away from this :lol:


view from cam










view from our apartment, look at the bus blocking the junction, it still is nothing compared to 8pm and later!!!!!!
all the traffic from falcon junction is coming right here, 2km away!









you can also see the skyline from our apartment very well, love this place


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

man, you guys have a lot of traffic. Hehe, hopefully you don't turn into another cairo (traffic wise).


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Tell me about it! I know it by heart -- everyday!! -.-"


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Lover -- I remember this cam since I was a kid! haha..


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> very interesting to see the traffic from up there
> would be nice if you could make a movie about this cam next


I already have that webcam's one day material, I'll start working inmediately 

wow, great place you got Dubai-Lover, very nice pics!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

dazz said:


> I already have that webcam's one day material, I'll start working inmediately
> 
> wow, great place you got Dubai-Lover, very nice pics!


thanks!
yes, it's a very nice place, just the view on port rashid and the big sand parking lot is a bit disturbing. but a great view towards skyline, palm deira, corniche redevelopment,...
unfortunately we'll move to al bada next feb


and i'm still sitting in this COW TOWN öhringen :rant:

the skyline at night from our apartment









or at dusk


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Added Hayatt Regency Juction video


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

cool
i'll enjoy it during my lunch break


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

wherez al bada?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Krazy said:


> wherez al bada?


you probably know the uae flag roundabout at al wasl road/jumeirah beach road junction?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Behind Al Dheyafah Street.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Is it a big housing compound? Never heard of it


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

there's a brown 3 floor low-rise
the building is right next to the new shaikha shakha al bada complex


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

look closely that hayatt regency video at 18:05 , in the right lower corner, huge amount of people coming there and crossing the road, half of the people don't even cross the road in the right place


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

great work i made few of these on my dull days
going to watch them now


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

dazz said:


> look closely that hayatt regency video at 18:05 , in the right lower corner, huge amount of people coming there and crossing the road, half of the people don't even cross the road in the right place


this is why you hear an iiiiiiiiiiieeeeeech quite often :lol:
once a week a pedestrian is hit by a car here and they sometimes are hurled to the middle of the junction  not joking!

something happens here every day. one night there was a huge crash in al shindagah tunnel. the sirens of police and ambulance didn't stop. i opened the window and looked what happened. many cars had to turn around and drove back the wrong way, because the street was blocked. road was closed by police.

and you won't believe it, but some guys just wanted to drive through the road block!!!! :lol:
i enjoyed the show from 1am till 5am 
so many crazy guys there


----------

